# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  البوم صور للامام الخميني قدس سره الشريف

## همسات وله

قبل ايام احيا محبي الثورة الاسلامية ذكرى وفاة الامام الخميني - رحمه الله .

أحببت أن أشارك بأحياء ذكرى هذه الشخصية العظيمة التي كلما أسمع 

او قراء عنها يهتز ويقشعر البدن من عظمة هذه الشخصية الرائعة .

وحقاً عندما قال الخامنائي :

إن شخصية الإمام العظيمة لايمكن مقارنتها بعد الأنبياء والأولياء المعصومين

بأية شخصية أخرى فهو وديعة الله بيننا وحجة الله علينا ومظهر من مظاهر عظمته ..


فإن أسلوب حياته وبساطة معيشته يعيدان الى الأذهان الصورة التي كانت عليها 

حياة الأنبياء والأولياء والصالحين. 

لا أعرف بما أعير عن هذه الشخصية فاللسان يعقد ... فأخاف أن لا أجد الحروف

والكلمات المناسبة له .. فهو شخصية مميزة لها هيبتها

فأقف هنا حتى تشاركوني بالنظر لبعض الصور التي أحتفظ بها منذ زمن ..


~*¤ô§ô¤*~ صور شخصية ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH11.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/imambig006.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH4862.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH119.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH2.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH33.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH45.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SH58.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/S68.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K88u4242.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K89u52542.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ صور مع أبنائه ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

يتحلى الإمام في تعامله مع الأطفال الصغار بحالة عميقة من العطف والرحمة 
والصبر فكان يحب الاطفال كثيراً ويوليهم اهتماماً خاصاً ويخصهم بالمودة والرأفة، 
وكان حساساً تجاه كل مايرتبط بهم ،كان يوصي بأن يكونوا جادين في الدراسة
وينصح بأن يتركوا إلى حين بلوغهم سن التكليف يلعبون بحرية.كان الامام
يلعب مع أحفاده ويعطيهم الحرية ويقول عن الصغار :
اتركوهم يبعثرون الأشياء فهذا شأن الأطفال .


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B24.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B4.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B21.JPG[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B32.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/AH1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K116k1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/AB11EH1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B7.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B18.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B20.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B16.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B30.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/B1.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلمي خيتووو 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي اليك 
اختك طيبه الروح

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ مع محبية ( الناس ) ~*¤ô§ô¤*~


من أهم المميزات العظيمة في نهج الإمام الخميني (قده) تكمن في سلوكه 
الشريف مع الناس. فهذا الإمام الخميني العظيم الذي هتفت بأسمه القلوب
وتهاوت أمام صلابته العروش وأشرقت ثورته المحمدية لتكون الأمل الساطع
في ظلام المستضعفين، كان الامام ينظر دائماً إلى خدمة المجتمع والناس وتجنب
إزعاجهم والسعي لاحترامهم وعدم الترفع في الامتيازات عنهم ويوصي برعايتهم 
والاهتمام بمواساتهم وكان يديم الدعاء لهم باراحة والسكينة والامان.


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K83at1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K90140.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/N16.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/N8.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K91g4.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/N12.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/N43.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ في الصلاة ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

كان الامام الخميني (قده) ملتزماً بإقامة الصلاة في وقتها، يرتدي أنظف ثيابه 
عند إقامتها وكان يولي النوافل أهمية خاصة وقد امتاز بذلك منذ بدايات شبابه.
كان دقيقاً للغاية في إقامة الصلاة شديد الاهتمام بأسرارها المعنوية كان يتغير
حاله عند حلول وقت الصلاة وكانت ابتسامة خاصة تظهر على محياه في تلك اللحظات
تجعل كل من يراه يشعر أنه في انتظار لحظات يعشقها بكل وجوده لايمكن لأي شيء أن
يؤخره عنها.

[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA25.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA12.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA7.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA5.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA16.JPG[/IMG]


حتى في آخر أيامة لم يترك الصلاة وكان يهتم بأدائها


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA29.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/SA31.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ عند القراءة ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

كان الإمام الخميني (قده) شديد الأنس بالقرآن، يتوجه بكل وجوده لقراءته
والتدبر في آياته ومعانيه وعلى الرغم من كثرة مشاغله فقد كانت تلاوة القرآن
من الفقرات الثابتة في برنامجه اليومي المنظم بدقة، وكان يلتزم بتلاوة مايتيسر
له منه عدة مرات في اليوم وكان يختمه كل شهر مرة. 
عندما كان في النجف الأشرف أصيب الامام بمرض في عينه فطلب منه الطبيب
أن يستريح من تلاوة القرآن بضعة أيام فابتسم الامام وقال:
أنا أريد العين من أجل تلاوة القرآن فما جدوى أن تكون لي عين ولا أتلو بها القرآن ؟


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/Q19.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/Q1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/Q2.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/Q6.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~الإمام وهو يخطب في الناس .. واعظاً ناصحاً مرشداً موجهاً ومعلماً ~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 


نتيجة جهده الدؤوب وحركته الفاعلة ونشاطه المكثف لنشر الوعي السياسي 
والثقافي في أبناء الشعب الإيراني وخطاباته المؤثرة فيهم، تعرض الامام لأعتقاله
عدة مرات من قبل نظام الشاه الذي لم يجد حلاً إلا في نفي الامام وإبعاده إلى خارج
البلاد بعدما تزايدت ردة فعل الشعب وانتفاضاته التي كانت تجبرهم في كل مرة على
إطلاق سراح الامام الخميني (قده)


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE7.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE14.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE6.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE11.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE16.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE18.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/KE15.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~في منزله البسيط والمتواضع~*¤ô§ô¤*~


منذ أوائل حياته كان الامام يعيش في منزل مستأجر ولم يمتلك منزلاً شخصياً
طوال حياته المباركة. فخلال مدة إقامته في النجف الاشرف كان يسكن في بيت 
بسيط وقديم لايمتاز في بساطته عن منازل عامة الناس وطلبة الحوزة وبقي على 
هذا الحال بعد انتصار الثورة سواء أيام إقامته القصيرة في قم أو مايقارب عشرة
أعوام قضاها في منطقة جمران في طهران. كان يعتقد أن حياة القائد يجب أن تكون
مساوية لحياة طبقات المجتمع العاديين بل أقل منها.


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M204.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M17M.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/MM2M.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M16M.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M456.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M22.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M12.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M11.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M21.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M19.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M2678587.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/M27M.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/MM1.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## اخت القمر

الله يرحمهـ ويغمدروحه الجنهـ ][أميـن ][

تسلمين اختي على الصوروالمعلومات عن اللامام الخميني .رحمهـ الله

يعطيك العافية ياالغلا

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~صور الامام في الطائرة وهوعائداً لإيران ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

إنه يوم من أيام العمر المجيدة بل يوم من أيام التاريخ يومها غصت طهران بأبناء
الشعب ممن قدموا متآزرين يتلهفون شوقاً وحنيناً لاستقبال إمامهم وقائدهم في 
1-2-1979، وصل الامام إلى أرض الوطن بعد 15 سنة في المنفى فاستقبله الشعب
أيما استقبال وكانت مظاهر الفرح والسرور تعم الأرجاء، وتحول مشهد الملايين إلى 
أروع لوحة من لوحات الانتصار، انتصار الثورة الاسلامية المباركة في إيران.


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T5.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T4.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T9.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K126d33.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T6.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T10.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T19.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T32.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T18.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/T16.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~الانتخابات~*¤ô§ô¤*~

[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/I6.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/I15.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/I1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/I4.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/I5.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~جلساته~*¤ô§ô¤*~

وذكريات لا تنسى مع الإمام .. فما أحلاها من ذكريات


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/G17.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/G40.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/G39.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/G7.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/G1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K146b9.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/G16.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~صور لوحده~*¤ô§ô¤*~

ولعل هذه الصور تببين لنا وقت أستراحته


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/FR20.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/FR6.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/FR8.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/F11m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/F1m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/FR12.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~صور قديمة~*¤ô§ô¤*~


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K3y3b.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/imambig074.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K2RU3.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/IMAM773.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/PP2.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/PP5.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~الإمام وهو في المستشفى في آخر أيام حياته الخالدة ~*¤ô§ô¤*~



كلما كان الامام الخميني (قده) يقترب أكثر من لحظات عمرة كان يشتد به الضعف
الجسمي وتزداد الامه الأمر الذي يستدعي من الناحية الطبيعية أن يئن او تظهر
عليه آثار التألم والجزع لكنه وهو الذي لم يئن أبداً سوى اثناء مناجاته لربه استبدل 
الأنين من الآلام البدنية بذكر الله فكانت تنطق منه نغمات السرور بالوصل والقرب واللقاء
بالحق تعالى.



[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS25.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS85.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS124.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS1410.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS410.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/HOS100.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~صور لجانب حال من الناس عند سماعهم نبأ رحيل الإمام ~*¤ô§ô¤*~


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W88.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W62.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W4.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W68.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W71.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~صور لتشييع الإمام إلى مثواه الأخير ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

( أعظم جنازة في التاريخ .. حيث بلغ عدد المشيعين الملايين )


قضى عمره وهو يجهز نفسه لملاقاة من صرف كل عمره من أجل كسب رضاه، والأنس
بقرب من لم يغفل لسانه وقلبه عن ذكره، لم يكن يرى في نفسه سوى عبداً لله سبحانه
وتعالى، لم يحني هامته مقابل أي قوة إلا لله ولم يخش أحد سواه ولم تبكِ عيناه إلا لله.


العين تدمع من هكذا مشاهد ( تفطر القلب )


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W13.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA12.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA2.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA5.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA15.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA11.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W14.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/W15.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA14.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/K414k42.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA3.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA9.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/WA6.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

~*¤ô§ô¤*~صور ضريح الإمام الخميني رضوان الله تعالى عليه .. بالعاصمة طهران~*¤ô§ô¤*~


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/DAR1.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/DAR22-22.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/DAR2.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/DAR4.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/DAR5.JPG[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.al3.***********/DAR6.JPG[/IMG]



أخيراً أختم موضوعي المتواضع بقول الشهيد محمد باقر الصدر:

(ذوبوا في الإمام الخميني كما ذاب هو في الإسلام.)

وسلام الله على روح العظيمة لذلك الرجل الذي أحيا الاسلام 


وللأمانه : التعليقات مأخوذه من كتيب تتحدث عن هذه الشخصية العظيمة 

تحياتي 
همسات وله
منقوووووووووول

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*مشكوورة همساات وله* 

*جزاك الله الف خير*

*ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

*يعطيج العافيه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

*عزيزتي همسات الوله*
*تحية معطرة بعطر من الاحترام والاكبار لجهودك الجميلة في هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*فهذه الصور الجميلة والمرتبة ترتيب تاريخي منظم أدخلتني جو مع أحداث عمره المبارك وحياته الطاهرة*
*واستمتعت في هذه الرحلة*

*فلك خالص الود والمحبة على هذا الجميل...*
*دمت بحفظ الله من المحبين لأوليائه...*

----------

